# VapeClub-Black Friday Specials-post a meme competition!



## VapeGrrl (23/11/18)

VapeClub's Black Friday Specials are now well under way and the courier has already collected the first shipment this morning! (The driver vapes and knows where his bread is buttered..  ) THIS is the kind of treatment that VapeClub clients are used to! (bribery and corruption in the supply chain notwithstanding..)!! 

One special I might mention is the Rebel Revolution e-liquid buy 2 and get one free offer. (remember to enter REBEL discount code on checkout..) Find 'em here

We really have more crazy specials available than I can mention so instead we'll do a competition, especially for the ecigssa.co.za crowd! You may however view the Black Friday goodies here

The competition:

Rule 1: Post your favourite black Friday meme in this thread (and your comment on it) and stand a chance to *win any 10 e-liquids in our range*! Winners to be announced on Buyers Regret Monday! 

Rule 2: Mmm .. none.


I'll start it off with my favourite meme atm. Of course, us being in South Africa, next Friday may well be a power black out anyway so might as well shop while the fibre is lit!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapeGrrl (23/11/18)

Almost forgot, the hamper will be made up of 10 different e liquids of your choice

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (23/11/18)

I really feel for you guys!

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA (23/11/18)

Everyone after walking out of a store and they managed to get their hands on a lekke special!! LOL

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 6


----------



## Cornelius (23/11/18)

Nothing to bury either, trampled to dust!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (23/11/18)

Congrats and great to see @VapeGrrl !
This will be fun to watch

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hakhan (23/11/18)



Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 4


----------



## StompieZA (23/11/18)

Its going to be a MAD MAXimum Savings day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## acorn (23/11/18)

.





Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 5


----------



## Kalashnikov (23/11/18)



Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (23/11/18)

Common sight at VapeClub today 






Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## VapeGrrl (23/11/18)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## acorn (23/11/18)

.





Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA (23/11/18)

More like peoples bank accounts on monday!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## VapeGrrl (23/11/18)

Please don't forget to check out our Black Friday Deals

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (23/11/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## VapeGrrl (23/11/18)

Great meme's so far

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (23/11/18)

VapeGrrl said:


> The competition:
> 
> Rule 1: Post your favourite black Friday meme in this thread (and your comment on it) and stand a chance to *win any 10 e-liquids in our range*! Winners to be announced on Buyers Regret Monday!



@VapeGrrl Closing date for comp please?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/11/18)

Next stop Doctor.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (23/11/18)

Hakhan said:


> View attachment 152030



and ensure that your Internet is down so that you can't buy online lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Seemo.wm (23/11/18)

For all those looking to make the move tonight, send it to the respective people!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches (23/11/18)



Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## ddk1979 (23/11/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Bulldog (23/11/18)

Hoping for a bargain.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (23/11/18)

If you bought online you spend Black Friday weekend like...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Slick (23/11/18)

When you spend all your money of vape goodies and don't have money for electricity,who's the best to blame? 
#eskommustfall

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (24/11/18)

What is all the fuss about?










Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches (24/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## VapeGrrl (24/11/18)

The winner will be announced Sunday night so keep posting those meme's

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Geldart39 (24/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Cynarius (24/11/18)

It's that time of the weekend that you just don't want to hear it anymore

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vapessa (24/11/18)

and this one cause I thought it was cute... 


@Max

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/11/18)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi (25/11/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## hyphen (25/11/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Constantbester (25/11/18)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Constantbester (25/11/18)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (25/11/18)

Vapessa said:


> View attachment 152137
> 
> and this one cause I thought it was cute...
> View attachment 152139
> ...



@Vapessa I love the Petsmart one!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (26/11/18)

People this weekend looking at their credit card or bank card balances

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## VapeGrrl (26/11/18)

Good morning

Thank you for all the awesome meme's. The competition is now closed. I will be announcing the winner this afternoon

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (26/11/18)

@VapeGrrl 
This afternoon has passed !
Unless you meant tomorrow afternoon?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## VapeGrrl (26/11/18)

Thank you to everyone who posted a meme.

The winner is.............



Constantbester said:


> View attachment 152195



Please send me a pm to arrange your prize?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/11/18)

VapeGrrl said:


> Thank you to everyone who posted a meme.
> 
> The winner is.............
> 
> ...


Pfffttt... Mine was better

Congrats @Constantbester !

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches (26/11/18)

congrats @Constantbester , well done and thank you @VapeGrrl great idea for a competition.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StompieZA (26/11/18)

Congrats.

How was the winner selected @vapegirl

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/11/18)

Congrats @Constantbester  and thank you for a awesome competition @VapeGrrl .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## VapeGrrl (26/11/18)

StompieZA said:


> Congrats.
> 
> How was the winner selected @vapegirl
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



Just chose the one that seemed funniest to me, being a fan of the movie, this was the one.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver (26/11/18)

Way to go @Constantbester !
Great comp @VapeGrrl !
This was fun to watch

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Constantbester (26/11/18)

WOW!!! Thank you very very much @VapeGrrl I really appreciate it.

Looks like the odds was in my favour this time.

Thank you to every one else that took part

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog (26/11/18)

Congratulation @Constantbester

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Vapessa (27/11/18)

@Constantbester So Awesome, we'll done

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vapessa (27/11/18)

Thank you for the cool giveaway @VapeGrrl

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (27/11/18)

Way to go @Constantbester , enjoy the goodies!
Thanks for a great competition @VapeGrrl , maybe I 
Must also try in future.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/11/18)

I know Black Friday is over and obviously the competition is closed, but this pure gold just needs to be shared







Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (27/11/18)

@Constantbester

Reactions: Like 4


----------

